# bleifrage



## hmmm (26. Juni 2005)

moin moin,
da ich erst seit kurzem angle, besitze ich auch erstmal 1 angel. wie macht man das denn am besten mit dem blei? klemmt man das ganze auf der hauptschnur oder mit aufs vorfach, denn ich möchte gerne mal ein paar unterschiedliche posen ausprobieren.

hmmm


----------



## Onkel Petrus (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: bleifrage*

Du sprichst von Schrotblei, richtig?
Bringe den grössten Teil der Bebleiung direkt unterhalb der Pose an.
Ein bis zwei kleine Schrote sollten dann noch auf das Vorfach, damit es sich nicht im Wurf verheddert.
Ohne die Bleie auf dem Vorfach würde dieses im Wurf nach hinten geweht und könnte sich um Pose oder Hauptschnur wickeln.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: bleifrage*

Hier nochmal anschaulich - lach nicht, es sollte schnell gehen.
Ich empfehle Dir übrigens Posenwechseladapter, das sind Laufperlen, die auf der Schnur gleiten und die über einen Karabiner verfügen, in den man Posen einhängen kann. Nimmt man nun vorbebleite Posen, so spart man sich auch das Austarieren. Natürlich geht das nicht immer - z.B. wenn die Pose noch einen schweren Köder tragen muss.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: bleifrage*

Bei Strömung oder tiefem Wasser empfieht es sich aber das meiste Blei aufs vorfach zu klemmen nur so kann man in Grundnähe Angeln ...


----------



## happetier (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: bleifrage*

ich persönlich klemme das gesamte blei aufs vorfach und habe nie probleme mit verhedderungen.beim schleienfischen nehme ich auch oft sensible vorbebleite posen.die bringens meistens auch ausser man benötigt extrem sensieble posen!


----------



## Carissma (22. November 2005)

*AW: bleifrage*

Wie gesagt klemm das Blei  am besten genau unter die Pose und ein zwei kleine an das Vorfach!!!!!!!


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: bleifrage*

Lieber hmmm,

du solltest mal auf deine Threads antworten,die du erstellt hast,denn sonst haben die Leute im Board bald keine Lust mehr dir zu helfen.Z.B. in deinem Thread "welche pose". hatte dir da nen heißen tip reingeschrieben,aber wenn dir die antworten egal sind und du nicht auf die vorschläge der leute eingehst und dich nicht mal meldest bist du hier am falschen Platz.Sorry,aber ist so.


----------



## alex4 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: bleifrage*

Wenn du das Blei aufs Vorfach machst, erkennst du außerdem den Biss eher als wenn du das Blei erst auf die Hauptschnur machst
Gruß Alex


----------



## EgoZocker (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: bleifrage*

@ angelndes_sofa
Lass das doch seine Sorge sein. Das hat ja noch lange nicht zu bedeuten, dass ihm die Antworten am Allerwertesten vorbeo gehen. Außerdem hast du ja nicht geantwortet, oder fühlst du dich persönlich vernachlässigt? |kopfkrat


----------



## XXX (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: bleifrage*

Was kann man noch dagegen machen wenn das Vorfach sich mit der Hautschnur verheddert auch wenn man schon auf dem Vorfach Blei hat?#q


----------



## barsch-jäger (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: bleifrage*



			
				XXX schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man noch dagegen machen wenn das Vorfach sich mit der Hautschnur verheddert auch wenn man schon auf dem Vorfach Blei hat?#q


 
also, is mach noch immer ein ganz kleines Klemmblei kurz über den Haken, so zirka3-5cm. Die hauptbebleiung kommt dann mehr oder weniger nah aneinander ganz oben ans Vorfach. So vertüddelt sich bei mir im Normalfall nicht
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## XXX (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: bleifrage*

danke für den tipp#6 
das werde ich dann mal ausprobieren


----------



## Rumpelrudi (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: bleifrage*

Die Bebleiung hängt sehr stark von dem Gewässer ab, was beangelt wird.

In der Strömung ist es besser, die komplette Bebleiung als Laufblei auf die Hauptschnur zu fädeln. Verdrallt sich das Vorfach, so wird es gekürzt.
Bei sehr starker Strömung wird die Pose sogar überbleit. Man muß die Schnur ständig Stramm zur Pose halten, damit sie nicht von allein untergeht.
Je ruhiger das Gewässer ist, um so verteilter kann die Bebleiung sein. Kommt auch hier auf die Zielfischart an. Auf Brassen und Schleien sollte ein kleines Bleischrot dicht am Haken angebracht sein, damit die Pose sich bei einer Köderaufnahme aus dem Wasser hebt.
Rotaugen und Karpfen lieben es, wenn der Köder langsam zum Grund sinken kann. Also dann kein Blei auf das Vorfach klemmen.


----------



## Waldschrat1 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: bleifrage*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde ,

ich bin mittlerweile leidenschaftlicher Feederangler und Karpfenangler.

Direkt vor unserem Haus ist ein großer See und ich möchte mir daher auch mal die Zeit nehmen um andere anglermethode zu probieren .

Beim posenangeln habe ich nahezu immer Verwicklungen. Montage am See sieht immer so aus :

- meist feststellpose
- oder durchlaufende Pose ( mit stopper drüber )

- dann Karabiner mit Wirbel 
- hier das fergie Vorfach eingehangen 

Bebleiung über den Karabiner 


Nun habe ich in einigen Videos gesehen , dass egal ob Waggler, festellpose, durchlaufpose die bebleiung direkt unter der Pose ist , damit der Haken nicht an die bebleiung kommt (Verwicklung ) 

Weiterhin hab ich auch gesehen , dass selbst die Pose so weit oben auf der hauptschnur sein sollte , dass auch hier der Haken nicht rankommen kann .

Ist das besser so ? Also Hauptbebleiung unter der Pose und die Pose  immer so weit vom Haken fixieren das der Haken nicht daran kommen kann beim auswerfen ? Ich danke euch vielmals


----------



## Michael.S (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: bleifrage*

Ist alles nur eine Frage der Wurftechnik , mit Pose werfe ich anders aus als mit Grundbleien , schwer zu sagen das ist mehr ein Bogenartiger Seitwurf den ich mit Pose mache


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: bleifrage*

Moin,das erste und kleinste Blei hab ich ca 10cm vor dem Wirbel. 
Dann etwas mehr Abstand das nächste usw.. 
Mehr als vier habe ich nicht drauf. 
Abstand zwischen Pose und erstem Blei ca 60 cm. 
Da muss man extrem unsauber werfen das sich das überschlägt. 
P.s:Montage für Waggler im See


----------



## Waldschrat1 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: bleifrage*

Danke für die Antworten .

Feederbrassen nur Verständnishalber : du hast gesagt Abstand vom untersten Blei zur Pose mindestens 60 cm .

Aber ist nicht eher der Abstand von Hakenn zur hauptbebleiung und zur Pose ausschlaggebend ?


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: bleifrage*



Waldschrat1 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten .
> 
> Feederbrassen nur Verständnishalber : du hast gesagt Abstand vom untersten Blei zur Pose mindestens 60 cm .
> 
> Aber ist nicht eher der Abstand von Hakenn zur hauptbebleiung und zur Pose ausschlaggebend ?


Wichtig ist der Abstand der einzelnen Bleie zur Pose. 
Wenn unterschiedliche Größen von Bleischrot benutzt werden das kleinste ist am weitesten von der Pose entfernt.


----------

